# trackmania nations (&united) forever



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2008)

moin, tmnf ist da
- zeit für meinungen.

ich finds bislang sehr zweischneidig.
geändert wurde allgemein nur wenig, aber abgesehen von der engine ist imho alles, was ausgetauscht wurde (menüs, steuerungselemente, bis auf weiteres seh ich keine möglichkeit, eine strecke von anfang an neu zu beginnen, wenn man zwischendurch fehler macht...) ein rückschritt.
viele sachen, die mal hätten geändert werden müssen (z.b. menü ist wärend ladevorgängen des servers nicht zugänglich) wurden nicht geändert.
nett sind natürlich die neuen streckenelemente (endlich echte flächen, dreck für alle), aber das macht wohl erst dann spaß, wenn auch jemand strecken draus gebaut hat.
richtig peinlich ist imho, dass dieses update nicht mit alten konten kompatibel ist und keinerlei einstellungen vom original übernimmt - nicht mal eigene lackierungen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 16.04.2008 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> moin, tmnf ist da
> - zeit für meinungen.
> 
> ich finds bislang sehr zweischneidig.
> geändert wurde allgemein nur wenig, aber abgesehen von der engine ist imho alles, was ausgetauscht wurde (menüs, steuerungselemente, bis auf weiteres seh ich keine möglichkeit, eine strecke von anfang an neu zu beginnen, wenn man zwischendurch fehler macht...)


 hast du mal ENTF gedrückt anstelle von enter?


hast du auch TM United? evtl. isses ja qausi ne free-united version?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Auf "Rücktaste" lässt sich das Rennen ganz schön gut von vorne beginnen.  :-o 

Hatte noch nicht so viel Zeit zum Testen, finde das, was Ich bisher gesehen habe aber recht ansehnlich.


----------



## xesued (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Ich hab TMUF mal angetestet, mein erster Eindruck ähnlich wie bei Vista:
Viele nutzloses Optikveränderungen, dringend nötige technische und spielerische Dinge wurden nicht gemacht.
- Es gibt immer noch unangeforderte Rücksetzer zum Start mitten während eines Rennens, generell reichlich Lags
- keine komfortablen Serverfilteroptionen
- nerviges Quickhelpoverlay über dem Ladebildschirm von Tracks
- Sämtliche Einstellungen und Skins muss man von Hand kopieren (TMU: Eigene Dateien/TrackMania United -> TMF: Eigene Dateien/TrackMania)

Bin mal gespannt, ob wenigstens der Schilderbug und der Musikbug (online) weg sind...


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				xesued am 16.04.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab TMUF mal angetestet, mein erster Eindruck ähnlich wie bei Vista:


 du meinst united?




> - Es gibt immer noch unangeforderte Rücksetzer zum Start mitten während eines Rennens


 das prob kenn ich nicht, nie gehabt... hab lange united gespielt




> generell reichlich Lags


 hängen erfahrungsgemäß eher vom ping ab, oder von völlig übertrieben ausgestatteten maps (objekte usw)




> - nerviges Quickhelpoverlay über dem Ladebildschirm von Tracks


 das kannst du dioch abstellen, im gleichen fenster, wo der "tipp" auch selbst dirnsteht.


----------



## olstyle (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Herbboy am 16.04.2008 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> xesued am 16.04.2008 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um das mal klar zu stellen:
Trackmania Nations ist weiterhin Freeware und bekam jetzt ein Update auf die "Forever" Version.
Zeitgleich gab es ein Update für Trackmania United mit gleichem Zusatztitel welches TU Besitzern unter anderem Ermöglicht mit den Nations-Wagen gegen TNF Spieler an zu treten.


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				olstyle am 16.04.2008 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 16.04.2008 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 er schrieb aber "Vista", verstehst...?   daher meine frage.


und das neue "forever" hatte ich grad vor meinem letzten posting ne knappe stunde mal angetestet.


----------



## bierchen (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Herbboy am 16.04.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du auch TM United? evtl. isses ja qausi ne free-united version?


Ist TM United das kostenlose Spiel, das wir mal zusammen online gezockt haben? Geht da noch was auf den Servern? Hat damals ne Menge Bock gemacht, aber nach einer Neuinstallation hab ich es aus dem Auge verloren.

Auf welcher PCGH-DVD war es drauf?   

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## olstyle (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

@bierchen:
Nations ist das freie Trackmania.
 United kostet immer noch relativ viel.

Auf den Nations Servern ist afaik noch sehr viel los. Schon alleine deshalb weil es im "Giga Liga Live" Programm ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Ist eigentlich wieder wie beim Vorgänger Starforce dabei?


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				bierchen am 16.04.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 16.04.2008 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nein: das kostenlose war nations. nun gibt es ein "gepimptes" nations, auch kostenlos, eben nations forever.

united war/ist ne kaufversion. 


mit kommt das neue kostenlose vor wie united, so von grafik und strecken, nur halt mit NUR stadion als umgebung+autos (united hat auch andere streckenarten, die sich völlig anders fahren, zB SUVs oder ralley oder so sommer-cabrois, die sich fahren wie 40tonner... )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 16.04.2008 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf "Rücktaste" lässt sich das Rennen ganz schön gut von vorne beginnen.  :-o



das is mal n ansatz 
hätte nie gedacht das "abbrechen" "neustarten" heißt - und wenn man auf die gewohnte strg ne neue funktion legt, gehe ich doch mal davon aus, dass die die alte ablöst.
warum sollte man das sonst machen? wenns wenigstens ne nützliche funktion wäre...

p.s.:
die suchfunktion hat sich sogar verschlimmert. bislang wurde zumindest der renntyp angezeigt (oder sollen das jetzt die komischen symbole machen? wenn ja: welches symbol heißt was?)

p.p.s.: hat schon jemand einen weg gefunden, name&avatar über den autos abzuschalten?


----------



## Kreon (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

sehe ich das richtig: United Forever ist nur ein Patch und erscheint nicht als Stand alone. D. h. ich müsste mir United kaufen und dann auf United forever kostenlos upgraden?

Also, ich spreche nicht von dem kostenlosen Nations, das hab ich ja schon.

Denn auf der TM Homepage hab ich etwas von einem United forever Patch gelesen. United forever scheint aber auch noch mal als Verkaufsversion rauszukommen (am 2. Mai glaube ich). D. h. es egal welche Version ich mir kaufe?!


----------



## olstyle (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Noch mal für Kreon:
"Forever" ist ein Update für beide aktuellen Trackmanias, also Nations und United.
Bei Nations muss man dafür afaik ein komplett neues Programm installieren, bei United ist es "nur" ein großer Patch.


----------



## Senor-T (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 16.04.2008 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> p.p.s.: hat schon jemand einen weg gefunden, name&avatar über den autos abzuschalten?



mit "^" werden die Namen abgeschaltet und mit "o" kann man sogar die anderen Flitzer verschwinden lassen.(bei lag sehr hilfreich)


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				olstyle am 16.04.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal für Kreon:
> "Forever" ist ein Update für beide aktuellen Trackmanias, also Nations und United.
> Bei Nations muss man dafür afaik ein komplett neues Programm installieren, bei United ist es "nur" ein großer Patch.



und das standalone "nation forever" ist KOSTENLOS ". ich hab united zZ gar nicht drauf und kann forever trozdem ohne weiteres spielen


----------



## Kreon (16. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

^^


----------



## Larry_C (17. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

mir gefällt forever wirklich gut! da wurde einiges verbessert. ua. wurde die grafik aufgepeppt und gefühlsmäßig läuft es trotzdem nen deut besser als vorher.

und - nicht zu vergessen: nations und united sind jetzt vereint!  

besonders positiv muss man auch erwähnen, dass sowohl nations forever als auch united forever (für united besitzer) kostenlos sind............ da hätten einige andere nochmal abgecasht! sowas findet man nicht oft!


----------



## mmcc0810 (17. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

irgendwie kapier ichs nicht:
hab mir TMN Forever geladen und installiert, ist nun ein eigenständiges Programm.
bin im Besitz von 3 TM s (TMN, TMN 4 ever und TMU), wenn ich aber TMU starte ist alles beim Alten- wie kann ich das "patchen auf TMU 4 ever damit ich auch die Server von TMN finde?, würde nämlich dann die anderen 2 (TMN und TMN 4 ever) deinstallieren da TMU 4 ever eh Alles vereint (oder?)   
Bitte um Hilfe
Danke im Voraus


----------



## olstyle (17. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Hier gibts das United Forever Update:
http://www.forum.deepsilver.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31365


----------



## klausbyte (17. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Herbboy am 16.04.2008 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 16.04.2008 21:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Vista war eher ein Vergleichi mit Windows Vista,  viele unnütze aber bunte Neuerungen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				klausbyte am 17.04.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 16.04.2008 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach so, er hat das neue unter vista und unter XP getestet? und bei vista gibt es andere grafik? ich dachte, er hätte nur die wörter united und vista verwechselt...


----------



## olstyle (17. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Mal was anderes: Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich TM: Nations beibring dass meine Tasta(Saitek Gayming Keyboard) wirklich eine Tastatur und kein Gamecontroller ist?
Ohne Tasta spielt es sich nämlich ziemlich schlecht bzw. ist es eigentlich gar nicht möglich zu spielen(Account Name, PW oder auch einfach nur ESC...).

Bei Sunrise hatte ich mal das gleiche Problem aber da hab ichs noch auf das Alter und Vista geschoben.


----------



## xesued (17. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Herbboy am 17.04.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 17.04.2008 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Güte, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ein unbedachter Vergleich solche Verwirrung stiftet.
Das mit Vista war natürlich nur eine Analogie zum TM Update, der gemeinsame Nenner ist eben: "viel optischer Schnickschnack, wenig sinnvolle technische Neuerungen."
Und natürlich sieht TM Forever unter Vista und XP gleich aus.

Nur um das mal alles klarzustellen.


----------



## Succer (18. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Mal ne frage zur Installationsroutine von United Forever. Installiert sich das als eigenständiges Programm, so dass man das Originale United nicht mehr auf dem PC haben muss? Oder wird das immer noch gebraucht, um das spiel zu starten?

Immerhin kann man es ja installieren wo man will (für nen Patch etwas komisch) und muss die Seriennummer von United angeben... Und über eine eigene .exe starten


----------



## Vordack (18. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Succer am 18.04.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne frage zur Installationsroutine von United Forever. Installiert sich das als eigenständiges Programm, so dass man das Originale United nicht mehr auf dem PC haben muss? Oder wird das immer noch gebraucht, um das spiel zu starten?
> 
> Immerhin kann man es ja installieren wo man will (für nen Patch etwas komisch) und muss die Seriennummer von United angeben... Und über eine eigene .exe starten



Wenn man United installiert hat fragt er während der Forever Installation (die ein einem eigenen Verzeichnis stattfindet) ob die Daten aus United übernommen werden sollen. Also Ja anklicken. Nach der Forever Installation kann man das alte United deinstallieren.


----------



## Succer (18. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Vordack am 18.04.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 18.04.2008 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, das wollte ich wissen


----------



## mmcc0810 (18. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Succer am 18.04.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 18.04.2008 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich auch , danke


----------



## Succer (18. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

So, hab mich heute mal dran gesetzt, und nen neuen Track gebaut. Da TMUX-Change die neue Version leider noch nicht unterstützt, kann ich es da leider noch nicht hochladen. Wär aber trotzdem cool, wenn ihr schonmal testen wollt und Feedback abgebt!

Mal die Daten:
Name: Oldschool Arizona Desert Trophy
Schwierigkeit: Einfach
Umgebung: Desert (kann man also nur mit TMUF spielen)
Länge: knapp 54sec (Autor)
Download: Hier


----------



## Gunter (18. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

mal meine meinung zu TM *United* Forever:
(selten eine so derartige verwirrung bei 2 spielen erlebt)  

saugeil. die neuen streckenelemente und die neue grafik find ich so richtig geil, seit TMUF macht mir sogar rally spaß (vorher nicht). ebenso die neuen langgezogenen hügelstraßen bei desert, passt super, genau sowas mag ich.  

das neue menü find ich auch größtenteils klasse, wenn man sich kurz dran gewöhnt. nur dieses runterscrollen im singleplayer hätte besser gelöst werden können - die beiden pfeilbuttons find ich blöde. außerdem laggen die wenn man viele viele maps hat.  

ebenso natürlich klasse, dass man nun (endlich) auch auf TMN(F)-servern spielen kann - war längst überfällig. die 500 geschenkten coppers (weil 2 monate nicht eingeloggt oder so) nach der installation haben mich auch sehr erfreut.  

nun hab ich wieder einen grund es verstärkt zu spielen. bin in coast schon ganz eingerostet.  

edit:
nun ist es eh schon zu spät - vielleicht den threadtitel um ein "/united" ergänzen?


----------



## mmcc0810 (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

also ich hab auch mein tmu auf tmu4ever gepatcht.

Anfangs fand ich es auch genial und endlich kann man auch stadium tracks von tmn fahren- aber genau hier hab ich eigentlich die größten Probleme.
z.B.:
 1) beim Driften passiert es manchmal und eigenartigerweise immer bei den gleichen Stellen, dass der Wagen komplett (d.h fast sillstand) abbremst.
Bei TMN kann ich die selbe Kurve aber auch mit Drift zügig durchfahren.
2) es gibt tracks da bremst der Wagen in den Kurven automatisch (ohne Drift) auch wenn ich vollgas geben.

Am Gamepad kann es nicht liegen da bei TMN alles tadellos funktioniert.

Jemand die gleichen Probleme?

Sonst unterscheiden sich die gleichen Tracks meiner meinung nach zwischen TMN und TMU4ever von der Fahrweise her schon extrem- welchen Eindruck habt ihr?


----------



## Kreon (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich von TMNF begeistert. Was da einem für Lau geboten wird, 

Aber ich hab ein Problem mit dem Editor. Wenn ich Strecken herunterlade (in Onlinemodus) werden die nicht immer gespeichert und bei manueller Installation ins Verzeichnis (Tracks--Challenges--Downloads--usw) kann es auch manchmal passieren, dass die Strecken zwar im Verzeichnis sind, beim Neustart aber nicht mehr im Spiel angezeigt werden.

Ist das bei TMUF auch so. Wollte mir nämlich die Vollversion holen, um etwas mehr Abwechslung zu haben. Die Offroadstücke mit dem Nationswagen machen ja schon mal viel Laune!


----------



## Gunter (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Kreon am 19.04.2008 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hab ein Problem mit dem Editor. Wenn ich Strecken herunterlade (in Onlinemodus) werden die nicht immer gespeichert und bei manueller Installation ins Verzeichnis (Tracks--Challenges--Downloads--usw) kann es auch manchmal passieren, dass die Strecken zwar im Verzeichnis sind, beim Neustart aber nicht mehr im Spiel angezeigt werden.
> 
> Ist das bei TMUF auch so. Wollte mir nämlich die Vollversion holen, um etwas mehr Abwechslung zu haben. Die Offroadstücke mit dem Nationswagen machen ja schon mal viel Laune!


so etwas ist mir in TMUF (und auch TMN oder sonstnow) noch nie passiert, allerdings erwische ich auch selten einen server, wo der streckendownload überhaupt möglich ist. oder kann man seit TMNF auch im singleplayer strecken runterladen, wie es auch in TMU schon möglich war?

ansonsten lohnt sich TMUF auf jeden fall - die alten szenarien wurden wirklich nochmals deutlich aufgewertet, hätte ich TMU nicht schon, würd ichs glatt nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Lennt (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				mmcc0810 am 19.04.2008 08:16 schrieb:
			
		

> 2) es gibt tracks da bremst der Wagen in den Kurven automatisch (ohne Drift) auch wenn ich vollgas geben.


Das sind vermutlich die Strecken mit den "freihe Fahrt-" Feldern. Die sehen so ähnlich aus wie die Beschleunigungsfelder, bloß nicht mit gelben Pfeilen, sondern mit gelben X'en auf rotem Untergrund. Wenn du einmal über so ein Feld fährst, ist von da an der Motor aus, d.h. du kannst nur noch durch Turbofelder und Bergabfahrt beschleunigen.


----------



## Gunter (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Lennt am 19.04.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> mmcc0810 am 19.04.2008 08:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


richtig, der motor startet sich erst beim nächsten checkpoint wieder. bis dahin muss man mit dem schwung auskommen - kracht man wo an, ist es meist schon vorbei.


----------



## Succer (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Succer am 18.04.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mich heute mal dran gesetzt, und nen neuen Track gebaut. Da TMUX-Change die neue Version leider noch nicht unterstützt, kann ich es da leider noch nicht hochladen. Wär aber trotzdem cool, wenn ihr schonmal testen wollt und Feedback abgebt!
> 
> Mal die Daten:
> Name: Oldschool Arizona Desert Trophy
> ...


Darf ich so frei sein, und nochmal auf meinen Track verweisen...    ^^


----------



## Lennt (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Weiß jemand, nach welchem komischen Prinzip die Punkteverteilung funktioniert? :-o


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Gunter am 19.04.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> richtig, der motor startet sich erst beim nächsten checkpoint wieder. bis dahin muss man mit dem schwung auskommen - kracht man wo an, ist es meist schon vorbei.



das ist es sonst doch auch 

p.s.: (&united) steht jetzt im titel drin




			
				Lennt am 19.04.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, nach welchem komischen Prinzip die Punkteverteilung funktioniert? :-o



sofern sie es bei tmnf nicht geändert haben:
die punktzahl ist abhängig von platzierung, punktzahl der gegner und streckenlänge.
d.h. wenn du viel gefahren bist ("laps" modus bei tmn - woran man deratige server bei tmnf erkennt, weiß ich noch nicht) und je mehr leute mit möglichst vielen punkten du hinter dir gelassen hast, um so mehr punkte bekommst.
wenn du auf einem server mit sehr guten fahreren bist und deswegen immer einen der letzten plätze belegts, gibts fast keine und wenn alle auf dem server viel weniger punkt haben, als du, gibts auch für platz1 nichts.

eigentlich ein sehr gutes system, um ~gleich starke spieler zusammenzuführen, dummerweise wurde auch bei tmnf kein system eingeführt, dass einem das gezielte suchen nach passenden servern ermöglicht


----------



## Succer (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 19.04.2008 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich ein sehr gutes system, um ~gleich starke spieler zusammenzuführen, dummerweise wurde auch bei tmnf kein system eingeführt, dass einem das gezielte suchen nach passenden servern ermöglicht


Also, bei TMU gab es immer so zeichen neben dem Server in der Liste (z.B. Grünes oder Gelbes Dreieck) welches anzeigt, wie sehr der Durchschnitt der spielenden Spieler von deinem unterscheidet.


----------



## mmcc0810 (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Lennt am 19.04.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> mmcc0810 am 19.04.2008 08:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, ich kenn die felder wo sch der motor auschaltet und sich erst beim nächsten CP wieder aktiviert. 
Ist bei mir bei  bisher einem track so gewesen das er bei einer S-Kurver mich immer abgebremst hat und eben bei Drifts , überhaupt wenn ichnicht mit allen 4 Rädern am Boden bin, wie gesagt bei TMN wird man nicht so brutal abgebremst.

Aber nicht falsch verstehen sonst find ich das Spiel GENIAL und Sensationel für 0 €, weiters so Nadeo


----------



## Lennt (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 19.04.2008 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> dummerweise wurde auch bei tmnf kein system eingeführt, dass einem das gezielte suchen nach passenden servern ermöglicht


Natürlich :-o Einfach auf "Empfohlen" klicken, wenn man im Servernmenü ist. Und der sucht schon ziemlich passende raus, wenn ich mir manuell einen suche bekomm ich selten so viele Punkte wie auf einem Empfohlenen 
Danke übrigens für die Erklärung des Punktesystems


----------



## Larry_C (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Succer am 19.04.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 18.04.2008 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo, der ist wirklich nett!


----------



## Succer (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Larry_C am 19.04.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 19.04.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, hört man gerne  Allzumal ihr meine alten immer so "zerissen" habt...


----------



## Kandinata (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Succer am 19.04.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Larry_C am 19.04.2008 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, jeder fängt mal klein an und lernt dazu 

Ich finde des Track mist, subjektiv, weil ich Desert nicht fahren kann und deshalb hasse, Objektiv hingegen geht das doch, "ausnahmsweise" mal als brauchbar durch


----------



## Gunter (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Succer am 19.04.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Download: Hier
> Darf ich so frei sein, und nochmal auf meinen Track verweisen...    ^^


grade probiert, sehr hübsche strecke, wenn auch etwas zu kurz für meinen geschmack. ich steh auf mehrminütige kurse.  

PS: ich hab diese map übers singleplayermenü nicht gefunden, konnte diese also nur durch einen doppelklick direkt starten. selbst danach war diese nicht in der streckenliste sichtbar. bug? :-o


----------



## Succer (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Gunter am 19.04.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 19.04.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo hast du die Datei denn gespeichert? Bei TMU wurden die ja in Eigene Dateien\Trackmania United\Tracks usw.. gespeichert, bei TMUF jetzt allerdings wieder wie bei den alten Titeln im Ordner des Spiels selber (unter Trackmania\Tracks usw.)


TMU X-Change nimmt jetzt auch TMUF daten an, hab meinen Track da auch nochmal hochgeladen, wär cool wenn ihr den da auch nochmal bewerten könntet  THX
Link


----------



## klausbyte (19. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Succer am 19.04.2008 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 19.04.2008 19:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist auch gut so. mich nervts das jede Spiel in den eigenen Dateien meint einen Ordner anlegen zu müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Lennt am 19.04.2008 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 19.04.2008 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



najut - leichte besserung, aber nicht dass, was ich meinte.
erster schritt für eine suche nach einem server, der mir gefällt, wäre erstmal, dass ich die art des spieles angeben kann. oder die zahl der spieler. oder vielleicht strecken vorgeben kann? z.b. streckenzeiten wären auch ein gutes indiz für streckenlängen - wie kann ich danach suchen? oder abbrecherquoten:
es gibt ja durchaus server, auf denen sich nur leute rumtreiben, die genauso erfahren sind, wie ich - im gegensatz zu mir aber durch die bank masochisten sein müssen, die es spaßig finden, 5 minuten lang wie die bekloppten auf abnorme streckenkombinationen zuzurasen, die am ende 4 von 40 leuten gemeistert haben.


----------



## Larry_C (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 20.04.2008 02:22 schrieb:
			
		

> najut - leichte besserung, aber nicht dass, was ich meinte.
> erster schritt für eine suche nach einem server, der mir gefällt, wäre erstmal, dass ich die art des spieles angeben kann. oder die zahl der spieler. oder vielleicht strecken vorgeben kann? z.b. streckenzeiten wären auch ein gutes indiz für streckenlängen - wie kann ich danach suchen? oder abbrecherquoten:
> es gibt ja durchaus server, auf denen sich nur leute rumtreiben, die genauso erfahren sind, wie ich - im gegensatz zu mir aber durch die bank masochisten sein müssen, die es spaßig finden, 5 minuten lang wie die bekloppten auf abnorme streckenkombinationen zuzurasen, die am ende 4 von 40 leuten gemeistert haben.



das symbol neben der stoppuhr gibt zumindest mal einen hinweis auf das environment - wies aussieht, gibts wesentlich mehr nations als united server (is nicht verwunderlich) - aber über die qualität des servers sagt das natürlich nichts aus.........
ich fürchte, da musst du einfach probieren und dir gute server stück für stück in die Favoritenliste eintragen............. das war schon immer so. mit der zeit hast du dann deine lieblingsspielplätze beisammen!


----------



## Gunter (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Succer am 19.04.2008 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du die Datei denn gespeichert? Bei TMU wurden die ja in Eigene Dateien\Trackmania United\Tracks usw.. gespeichert, bei TMUF jetzt allerdings wieder wie bei den alten Titeln im Ordner des Spiels selber (unter Trackmania\Tracks usw.)


  

bei der installation hat mich TMUF gefragt, ob es den eigene-dateien-ordner von TMU übernehmen soll - hab ich natürlich mit JA beantwortet. ich finde ja auch alle anderen strecken die ich dort gespeichert habe, nur deine neue eben nicht.  

und im TMUF-ordner selbst habe ich nur _F:\TmUnitedForever\GameData\Tracks_, wo aber der übliche "challenges" oder "downloaded" ordner fehlt. ich denke, TMUF benutzt sehr wohl den eigene-dateien-ordner, nur irgendwie hat es probleme mit dem erkennen von neuen tracks. ich tippe mal auf einen kinderkrankheits-bug... :-o 

edit:
wie bescheuert ist das denn? TMU hatte in den eigenen dateien den ordner "_G:\Eigene Dateien\TrackMania United_". TMUF "übernimmt" den aber nicht, sondern klont ihn einfach nur - der heißt dann nur mehr "_G:\Eigene Dateien\TrackMania_". darauf soll erstmal einer kommen, immerhin finde ich jetz auch deine strecke. die hab ich nämlich erstmal in den TMU-ordner gespeichert, anstatt in den TMUF.


----------



## Iceman (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				klausbyte am 19.04.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ist auch gut so. mich nervts das jede Spiel in den eigenen Dateien meint einen Ordner anlegen zu müssen.



Wenn die Spiele es so machen würden wie von Microsoft vorgesehen (der My Games Ordner ist da nicht zum Spaß), dann wäre alles schön übersichtlich. Aber nen guter Teil der Programmierer scheinen es ja toll zu finden eigene Ordner darin anzulegen anstatt diesen zu nutzen.


----------



## Succer (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Herbboy am 16.04.2008 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] oder so sommer-cabrois, die sich fahren wie 40tonner... )


Ach komm, 40-Tonner wollen auch geliebt gefahren werden


----------



## Gunter (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Succer am 20.04.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 16.04.2008 22:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quanta coasta, herb?


----------



## olstyle (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Succer am 20.04.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 16.04.2008 22:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Sunrise hatten die zumindest die imho beste Musik  .

Mein Problem hat sich übrigens gelöst:
Der Treiber von meine Saitek Tasta ist schuld. Und zwar nicht nur daran dass TM in jeder Version nicht mehr wollte sondern auch daran, dass TDU nicht starten wollte.
Stecker ziehen und nach dem Programmstart wieder rein stecken hilft  .


----------



## Succer (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				LordMephisto am 20.04.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin neu bei trackmania, also nicht haun.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Anleitung zum Editor?
> Mich würde vor allem interessieren wie man z.b. eine Überführung über Wasser bauen kann, oder ob das überhaupt geht.


Hmm, is schwer zu sagen! Hab mir alles per ausprobieren beigebracht... aber auch mit dem Original schon angefangen... Ich würde dir mal diese Seite empfehlen. Da kann man diverse strecken runter laden, seine eigenen hochladen und im Forum solltest du auch zu diversen Fragen eine Antwort finden! (Is zwar auf Englisch, aber das sollte dir ja keine probleme bereiten!  )

Was deine Spezielle Frage angeht: Es kommt drauf an in welchen Environment du baust. Es gibt eigentlich für fast jedes "Schwebende Blöcke" die man über fast alles bauen kann, bei Brücken die speziell dafür angelegt sind, brauch mann dann schonmal spezielle "Wasserformen" (soweit sie nicht einfach grade rüber gehen) is bei Desert z.B. so für diese "geschwungene" brücke (Am Anfang von meinem Track z.B.) da muss das Wasser ungefähr so aussehen wie dieser "Z-Tetris" Stein    hat auch nen Weilchen gedauert bis ich das herausgefunden habe...


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

wie kann ich bei trackmania nations forever mein auto lackieren?

er sagt mir immer, das "die datei schreibgeschützt" ist! das war bei dem normalen trackmania nations auch, das entfernen des schreibschutzes im spiel-ordner hat da abhilfe geschaffen.

wenn ich das hier mache: rechtsklick -> eigenschaften -> schreibgeschützt -> kästchen weg und auf übernehmen klicken...wenn ich direkt danach nochmal ins eigenschaften-menü gehe, ist der schreibschutz wieder da.

wie bekomm ich den dauerhaft weg? will nicht mit dem standard-auto rumfahren...


----------



## Hard-2-Get (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Du musst einfach ein Standatauto nehmen, nach Deiner Wahl lackieren und dann "Speichern unter" oder "save as". Nicht einfach nur "Speichern"/"save", sondern eine neue Datei anlegen.


----------



## Succer (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Wer noch weitere, sehr ausführliche Tutorials sucht, der wird hier mit sicherheit fündig! http://www.tm-creative.org/tutorials/index.php


----------



## Gunter (20. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

mal ne eventuell blöde frage - haben "nur" die 3 szenarion vom ersten trackmania-teil (desert, snow, rally) und stadium neue blöcke bekommen? oder hab ich die bei island, bay und coast einfach wirklich noch nirgends entdeckt?


----------



## Succer (21. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Gunter am 20.04.2008 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne eventuell blöde frage - haben "nur" die 3 szenarion vom ersten trackmania-teil (desert, snow, rally) und stadium neue blöcke bekommen? oder hab ich die bei island, bay und coast einfach wirklich noch nirgends entdeckt?


Außer den neuen "Lilanen" Speedern (was auch immer die bewirken sollen im vergleich zu den anderen) afaik nicht!


----------



## Gunter (21. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				olstyle am 20.04.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Problem hat sich übrigens gelöst:
> Der Treiber von meine Saitek Tasta ist schuld. Und zwar nicht nur daran dass TM in jeder Version nicht mehr wollte sondern auch daran, dass TDU nicht starten wollte.
> Stecker ziehen und nach dem Programmstart wieder rein stecken hilft  .


hierzu habe ich in einem anderen forum etwas gefunden - vielleicht wirst du daraus schlau.  

_wenn du ne saitek tastatur hast musst du den 2 teil der tastatur im gerätemanager deaktivieren war bei mir auch so..._


----------



## Kreon (21. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Frage zu tm-exchange.com

Ich hab dort für nations ein Konto angelegt und kann mich auch einloggen.
Aber für nations forever scheint dies nicht zu gelten. Heißt das, dass ich extra für Nations forever und alle anderen Teile jeweils ein eigenes Konto eröffnen muss?
Das wäre ja echt mal ..... unkomfortabel.


----------



## Succer (21. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Kreon am 21.04.2008 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zu tm-exchange.com
> 
> Ich hab dort für nations ein Konto angelegt und kann mich auch einloggen.
> Aber für nations forever scheint dies nicht zu gelten. Heißt das, dass ich extra für Nations forever und alle anderen Teile jeweils ein eigenes Konto eröffnen muss?
> Das wäre ja echt mal ..... unkomfortabel.


Ja, musst dich bei allen einzelnen anmelden... aber mehr als TMUF-X und/oder TMNF-X brauch man ja eingentlich nicht oder?


----------



## Kreon (21. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

alles klar,

dann kommt jetzt noch ein weitere Konto zu meinen 4853. bestehenden Konten dazu. Wer soll sich die ganzen Anmeldenamen, adressen und Passwörter eigentlich noch alles merken?
Selbst um dem Logitechsupport ne Mail zu schreiben, muss man sich anmelden.


----------



## olstyle (21. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Gunter am 21.04.2008 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 20.04.2008 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding hat so ein Makro-Feld zum anstecken welches irgendwo in meinem Schrank verkommt.
Wenn es reicht den Treiber davon zu deaktivieren wäre das ideal  .
EDIT: Das funzt nur wenn ich auch gleich noch die Lautstärkehotkeys mit abschalte  .


----------



## lubio (23. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Vielleicht kann mir folgende Frage jemand beantworten.

Kann es sein, dass man selbs umlackierte Autos auch nur selber sieht,
d.h. dass alle anderen nur mein standart Auto sehen bzw. das Auto meiner Nation?

Ich und mein kumpel haben uns nämlich erstmal uns umlackieren gemacht, waren dann aber sehr ernüchtert, dass wir auf der Strecke gar nicht des Anderen Auto bewundern konnten.

Haben wir was falsch gemach?


----------



## Kandinata (23. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				lubio am 23.04.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann mir folgende Frage jemand beantworten.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass man selbs umlackierte Autos auch nur selber sieht,
> d.h. dass alle anderen nur mein standart Auto sehen bzw. das Auto meiner Nation?
> ...



Ihr habt nur was falsch gemacht wenn jemand von euch die Option "Andere Skins anzeigen " nicht aktiviert hat, ansonsten ist es normaler das beim Einstieg jeder "Custom Skin" beim anderen als Silberner "No Skin" angezeigt wird... Es dauert immer mal ne Weile bis sich der Skin automatisch beim anderen hochgeladen hat 

Falls nach 4-5 Rennen der Skin immernoch nicht angezeigt wird, dann bleibt einfach mal ein paar Minuten voreinander stehen, das hat jedenfalls im alten TMU dazu geführt das es schneller geladen hat, wies im neuen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Kandinata am 23.04.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt nur was falsch gemacht wenn jemand von euch die Option "Andere Skins anzeigen " nicht aktiviert hat, ansonsten ist es normaler das beim Einstieg jeder "Custom Skin" beim anderen als Silberner "No Skin" angezeigt wird... Es dauert immer mal ne Weile bis sich der Skin automatisch beim anderen hochgeladen hat
> 
> Falls nach 4-5 Rennen der Skin immernoch nicht angezeigt wird, dann bleibt einfach mal ein paar Minuten voreinander stehen, das hat jedenfalls im alten TMU dazu geführt das es schneller geladen hat, wies im neuen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen...



im alten tmn wars so, dass custom skins nur bei tmu-besitzern angezeigt wurden.


----------



## Succer (23. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Wenn ihr ganz sicher gehen wollt, dann macht einen sog. Locator, wie das geht, erfahrt ihr hier


----------



## Locky (23. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Hallo

Ich habe da mal eine Frage.Besitze das kostenlose Trackmania Nations Forever.
Im Singleplayer muß ich bei den Karten des zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrades eine Karte freischalten indem ich einen anderen Spieler via Link oder Datei herausfordern muß.

Wie funktioniert diese Herausforderung ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Succer (23. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Locky am 23.04.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage.Besitze das kostenlose Trackmania Nations Forever.
> Im Singleplayer muß ich bei den Karten des zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrades eine Karte freischalten indem ich einen anderen Spieler via Link oder Datei herausfordern muß.
> ...


Bei TMUF ist es so: Wenn man eine Strecke gespielt hat kann man während das Replay läuft unten rechts (nachdem man einmal geklickt hat  ) auswählen "Einen Freund (oder so) herausfordern" Ob es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt weiß ich nicht!


----------



## Locky (23. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Succer am 23.04.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Locky am 23.04.2008 19:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genauso hat es funktioniert.Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## lubio (23. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 23.04.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 23.04.2008 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für eure Antworten, 
ich kann mich erinnern, dass als wir im simulierten Lan (Hamachi) gespielt haben das Auto meines Kumpels als silberner "No Skin" erschienen ist, 
jedoch auf der Podestanimation am Ende der Tracks wieder nur seine deutsche Lackierung sichtbar war.

Vieleicht ist es ja wirklich so,dass dies nur den Beitzern der Fullversion vorenthalten ist.


----------



## Succer (23. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				lubio am 23.04.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht ist es ja wirklich so,dass dies nur den Beitzern der Fullversion vorenthalten ist.


Theoretisch möglich wärs, sähe aber ganz und gar nicht nach Nadeo aus!


----------



## crackajack (23. April 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*



			
				Kandinata am 23.04.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Es dauert immer mal ne Weile bis sich der Skin automatisch beim anderen hochgeladen hat


Das hat mich schon bei TM Nations tierisch genervt, wenn ein rosa Peugeot 405 hervorgestochen hat wie ein Weihnachtsbaum zu Ostern. Und genau deswegen habe ich alle Skins ausgeschalten. Was bringt mir das wenn ich irgendeinen schrottigen Wagen sehe und das auch noch dazu das wichtigere  Laden der Strecke behindert?


Mal kurz meine Meinung zu Nations Forever:
-bunterer Serverfilter, kA ob der mehr taugt....
-Schotter/Rally als Streckenbelag taugt mir als Rallyspielfan natürlich.
-Der Cup-spielmodus ist wohl das bescheuertste überhaupt. Als erster guckt man da schon mal eine Viertelstunde zu.... sauspannend...
Der Modus ist doch neu?
-Mehr sinnvolle (oder sinnlose) Streckenteile. Je nach Streckenbastler kommt dabei Unsinn raus, der absolut unrund zum Fahren ist. Nunja, das haben Leute auch bei TMN schon zusammengebracht.
-Serververbindungsprobleme hatte ich bei Nations weniger, nämlich eig. fast nie. Bei TMNF zickt es manchmal herum, obwohl ich eh meist die empfohlenen Server nehme?!?


----------



## Kreon (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: trackmania nations forever*

Mein Problem: 
Indoor Rennen (Himmel mit Bausteine verdeckt) werden im Onlinemodus richtig dargestellt (Schatten, Beleuchtung, alles so wie es sein sollte)

Im Offlinemodus ist das Bild aber viel zu dunkel. Lässt sich zwar spielen, aber es sieht nicht gerade schön aus.

Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (11. Juni 2008)

Ich muss mal den Thread hier hochziehen:

Ich habe gerade in der frischen c't gelesen, dass TMUF überhaupt keinen Kopierschutz hat, außer dem CD-Key. Das hab ich nun hier im Thread auch schon gelesen, hätte das aber gerne nochmals bestätigt.

Das wäre nun also ne schöne Gelegenheit wieder TM und TMS zu spielen. Beides hab ich im Schrank stehen, nur wegen diesem nervigen Starforce spiel ich die nicht mehr.
Habt man eigentlich was davon, wenn man sich TMUF kauft und TM und TMS hat?

[edit] Oder muss ich es mir gar nicht kaufen und kann mir aus meinen TMs und TMNF ein neues Spiel basteln?

[edit die 2.] Sind die Savegames aus den Originalspielen noch zu gebrauchen? Das Trackmaniaforum ist irgendwie zu durcheinander, um da was zu finden.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (12. Juni 2008)

Weird_Sheep am 11.06.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mal den Thread hier hochziehen:
> 
> Ich habe gerade in der frischen c't gelesen, dass TMUF überhaupt keinen Kopierschutz hat, außer dem CD-Key. Das hab ich nun hier im Thread auch schon gelesen, hätte das aber gerne nochmals bestätigt.
> 
> ...



Keiner beantwortet meine Fragen.


----------



## Larry_C (13. Juni 2008)

Weird_Sheep am 11.06.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mal den Thread hier hochziehen:
> 
> Ich habe gerade in der frischen c't gelesen, dass TMUF überhaupt keinen Kopierschutz hat, außer dem CD-Key. Das hab ich nun hier im Thread auch schon gelesen, hätte das aber gerne nochmals bestätigt.



Ich hab TMUnited auf Forever gepatcht und seither gibt es keine CD-Prüfung mehr. 



			
				Weird_Sheep am 11.06.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre nun also ne schöne Gelegenheit wieder TM und TMS zu spielen. Beides hab ich im Schrank stehen, nur wegen diesem nervigen Starforce spiel ich die nicht mehr.
> Habt man eigentlich was davon, wenn man sich TMUF kauft und TM und TMS hat?



TMUnited (Forever) ist ein mix aus TM, TM Nations und TM Sunrise - sprich es sind alle environments vereint,  tlw. mit neuen Bauteilen und Solostrecken ausgestattet und grafisch aufgepeppt - zudem ist TMU Forever mit Nations Forever (Gratis zum Downloaden) kompatibel, d.h. man kann mit beiden auf Stadiumservern beider Spiele online fahren. Falls du daher nur Stadium bzw. Nations fährst, kannst du dir TMUnited sparen!



			
				Weird_Sheep am 11.06.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [edit] Oder muss ich es mir gar nicht kaufen und kann mir aus meinen TMs und TMNF ein neues Spiel basteln?



aus Sunrise und Nations Forever kannst du nichts basteln - sind eigenständige Spiele.



			
				Weird_Sheep am 11.06.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [edit die 2.] Sind die Savegames aus den Originalspielen noch zu gebrauchen? Das Trackmaniaforum ist irgendwie zu durcheinander, um da was zu finden.



keine Ahnung - hab nach Windows Neuinstall TMU frisch installiert und gleich gepatcht...........


----------



## Weird_Sheep (13. Juni 2008)

Larry_C am 13.06.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 11.06.2008 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke schon mal. Das mit den Savegames muss ich dann doch nochmal im TM Forum suchen, denn es gab doch schon einige sehr fiese Strecken im SP.


----------



## Larry_C (14. Juni 2008)

Weird_Sheep schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schon mal. Das mit den Savegames muss ich dann doch nochmal im TM Forum suchen, denn es gab doch schon einige sehr fiese Strecken im SP.



also das mit den savegames war lediglich auf TM United bezogen - mit savegames aus TM und TM Sunrise fängst du nix an - sind ja eigene Spiele.
Somit erübrigt sich die Frage  eigentlich nachdem du TM United gar nicht hast.......... hab das zuerst falsch verstanden........


----------



## Weird_Sheep (15. Juni 2008)

Larry_C am 14.06.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs vorhin bestellt, nachdem ich die halbe Nacht auf LAN TrackMania Nations Forever gezockt habe.  

Ich hatte halt gehofft, mit meinen alten StarForce versuchten Spielen noch irgendetwas anfangen zu können, bzw. im jeweiligen Singlepelayerteil unter United dort weitermachen zu können, wo ich vor langer Zeit aufgehört habe - aber das werde ich ja nächste Woche selbst testen können (so ich den die Backups von den Savegames noch finde...).


----------



## Neawoulf (9. September 2008)

Nach langer Zeit habe ich mal wieder ein wenig gebastelt, das hier ist dabei herausgekommen:

Necroleptic Attack

Sollte sowohl unter United Forever & Nations Forever funktionieren. Die Strecke ist nicht ganz einfach, aber meine Zeit sollte nicht schwer zu schlagen sein. Ich werde morgen nochmal an ein paar besseren Zeiten arbeiten und das Replay dann hochladen.

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kreon (30. November 2008)

Seit geraumer Zeit grübele ich jetzt schon, was eigentlich dieser organgfarbene Balken rechts oben bei Multplayerspielen zu bedeuten hat.

Was das jemand?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081130/123.jpg


----------



## Succer (30. November 2008)

Kreon am 30.11.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit geraumer Zeit grübele ich jetzt schon, was eigentlich dieser organgfarbene Balken rechts oben bei Multplayerspielen zu bedeuten hat.
> 
> Was das jemand?
> 
> ...


Wenn eigene Grafiken wie Mods oder schilder verbaut wurden, müssen die immer erst heruntergeladen werden, und den Fortschritt zeigt der Balken an


----------



## Kreon (30. November 2008)

aha, thx


----------



## Kreon (31. Januar 2009)

vielleicht steh ich grad auf dem Schlauch, aber mir will sich einfach nicht erschließen, was mir die 3. Spalte im Statistikmenü (MW) mitteilen will.

Weiß da jemand mehr?

http://img.techpowerup.org/090131/12377777774.jpg


----------



## Larry_C (31. Januar 2009)

Kreon am 31.01.2009 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht steh ich grad auf dem Schlauch, aber mir will sich einfach nicht erschließen, was mir die 3. Spalte im Statistikmenü (MW) mitteilen will.
> 
> Weiß da jemand mehr?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090131/12377777774.jpg



nachdem die Gesamtzeit und der Max.Wert aufscheint, wird das vermutlich der Mindestwert sein...... hab das bislang eigentlich gar nicht beachtet.......


----------



## Kreon (31. Januar 2009)

Larry_C am 31.01.2009 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem die Gesamtzeit und der Max.Wert aufscheint, wird das vermutlich der Mindestwert sein...... hab das bislang eigentlich gar nicht beachtet.......



hm, hab gerade das spiel gestartet, bin 1 Rennen gefahren, 30 Sekunden, 0 mal zurückgesetzt und hab das Spiel wieder beendet und den vermeintlichen Min.werten hat sich nichts geändert


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2009)

Kreon am 31.01.2009 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Larry_C am 31.01.2009 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielleicht der MITTELwert?


wie is das eigentlich: hab united gestern erstmals seit langem wieder installiert, und bei update kommt der DLoad zu "united forever" - wurd united nun komplett durch die kostenlose forever ersetzt?


----------



## Kreon (31. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 31.01.2009 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 31.01.2009 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



57 Sekunden online als Mittelwert ist schlichtweg unmöglich, ich bin immer viel zu lange online


----------



## Larry_C (31. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 31.01.2009 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht der MITTELwert?
> 
> 
> wie is das eigentlich: hab united gestern erstmals seit langem wieder installiert, und bei update kommt der DLoad zu "united forever" - wurd united nun komplett durch die kostenlose forever ersetzt?



glaub auch nicht wirklich an den MITTELwert....... ich zb hab 204 Stunden online verbracht - Max. 1 Stunde 13 (wobei mir das auch wenig vorkommt...... hab sicher schon viel länger gezockt) und hab da einen MW von 11 Sekunden......... irgendwie zweifle ich die Werte so und so an.......

hast du probiert ob du ohne Patch online kommst? ich vermute mal, dass der Masterserver nur mehr auf Forever ausgelegt ist.......


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2009)

Larry_C am 31.01.2009 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du probiert ob du ohne Patch online kommst? ich vermute mal, dass der Masterserver nur mehr auf Forever ausgelegt ist.......


muss ich mal machen.

is denn united forever identisch mit united, bzw. vielleicht sogar "aufgebohrt" ?


----------



## Larry_C (1. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 01.02.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> is denn united forever identisch mit united, bzw. vielleicht sogar "aufgebohrt" ?



sind einige Änderungen dabei - neue Streckenbauteile usw. 
ausserdem vereint Forever United und Nations, d.h. man kann mit United auf Nations-Servern fahren und umgekehrt (klarerweise nur Stadium) - sieht man dann in der Serverliste an den Symbolen


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte TMU auf meinen NBook installieren, aber irgendwie bockt die CD ohne Ende, es wird dauernd drauf zugegriffen, aber nix startet. Ich erinnere mich, dass auch schon bei meinem letzten laptop die CD nicht grad einfach lief, lange zugriffszeiten, rattern im laufwerk usw. - ich vermute wegen des kopierschutzes.

kann es sein, dass es bei Nbooks eher bockt als bei normalen laufwerken? gibt es ne möglichkeit, es anders zu installieren? vlt. gibt es ja inzwischen ne Dloadversion, die man auch mit dem retail-key verwenden kann? 


im moment zock am PC, aber ich seh irgendwie nicht ein, dass ich da 200W verbrate, wenn ich am Book mit 0W spielen könnte  außerdem is mein NBook im gegensatz zu meinem TFT widescreen ^^


----------



## Larry_C (5. Februar 2009)

könnte ein Problem mit Starforce sein....... vielleicht mal updaten -> klick
oder mal im Deepsilver-Forum nach ner Lösung suchen: klick
oder den DS-Support kontaktieren - die antworten in der Regel recht flott..........

jedenfalls wenn du es geschafft hast den Forever Patch zu installieren, brauchst du die CD nicht mehr!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2009)

Larry_C am 05.02.2009 06:12 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte ein Problem mit Starforce sein....... vielleicht mal updaten -> klick
> oder mal im Deepsilver-Forum nach ner Lösung suchen: klick
> oder den DS-Support kontaktieren - die antworten in der Regel recht flott..........


 es hakt schon, bevor überhaupt der autostart kommt...  meinst du, das hilft trotzdem? 




> jedenfalls wenn du es geschafft hast den Forever Patch zu installieren, brauchst du die CD nicht mehr!


 das is klar, aber erstmal muss TMU ja drauf...  


btw: viele meiner "press forward"-starts bei meinen karten funktionieren nicht mehr! die flug/crahs-physik hat sich wohl verändert - was soll denn das bitte?!??! so viel mühe gegeben....


----------



## Larry_C (5. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 05.02.2009 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> es hakt schon, bevor überhaupt der autostart kommt...  meinst du, das hilft trotzdem?



hmm - weiß auch nicht - hab lediglich schon öfters gelesen, dass einige da ein Prob mit Starforce haben......... ich selber hatte das nie und kann daher nur Vermutungen anstellen.......



			
				Herbboy am 05.02.2009 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: viele meiner "press forward"-starts bei meinen karten funktionieren nicht mehr! die flug/crahs-physik hat sich wohl verändert - was soll denn das bitte?!??! so viel mühe gegeben....


jep, leider ...... dieses Schicksal ereilte viele Tracks.........


----------



## Kreon (5. Februar 2009)

Larry_C am 05.02.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> jep, leider ...... dieses Schicksal ereilte viele Tracks.........




gott sei dank les ich hierfür endlich mal ne Erklärung. Als ich vor ein paar Wochen meine alte Lieblingsstrecke rausgekramt hatte und der Sprung nach ein paar hundert metern nur in 1 von 10 Fällen funktioniert hat, hab ich schon an mir gezweifelt


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2009)

Kreon am 05.02.2009 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Larry_C am 05.02.2009 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naja, DAS lag schon an dir  




echt mist, hatte teils so geile intros, und jezt kann ich es auch nicht mehr korrigieren, weil ich die passwörter vergessen hab...


----------



## Weird_Sheep (5. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 05.02.2009 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> echt mist, hatte teils so geile intros, und jezt kann ich es auch nicht mehr korrigieren, weil ich die passwörter vergessen hab...



Trackmania Disassembler hilft bei vergessenen Passwörtern.
Wenn die Strecken wieder fahrbar sind, dann will ich die "geilen Intros" aber auch mal sehen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2009)

Weird_Sheep am 05.02.2009 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.02.2009 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, halt ein paar verspielte "press forward"-starts    ich teste mal ein paar strecken, und dann poste ich die, wenn die auch so funzen.  magste denn SSS? (stadium-speed-strecken)


----------



## Weird_Sheep (5. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 05.02.2009 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 05.02.2009 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich darf dann jetzt natürlich nicht sagen, dass ich PF für reine Zeitverschwendung halte.  
Wenn du mit S*S*S die Strecken meinst, die unter Vollgas gefahren werden, dann mag ich die. Ich gehöre allerdings auch zu denen, die nix dagegen haben, auch mal zu bremsen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2009)

Weird_Sheep am 05.02.2009 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich darf dann jetzt natürlich nicht sagen, dass ich PF für reine Zeitverschwendung halte.


 klar, aber die sind nett anzusehen   und bei einigen strecken geben sie auch die strecke in eine ganz bestimmte richtung mit direkt viel speed frei. 

hier mal 5 tracks, die ersten4 sind schon was älter, die letzte is ganz neu: http://rapidshare.de/files/44828403/Challenges.rar.html


A fly on the wall: Full speed möglich wallride, der nach unten führt, dann hart rechts in einen "siedloop", ein paar kurven, loop, zielkurve und links in einen zielloop 

A trip to fantasy: PF-start, dann in ein loopgebilde, am ende direkt links, wallride, loop, fullspeed in eine laaaange rechtskurve (etwas links anfarehn,damit man den winkel später schafft), jump, bei ausreichendem speed landet am weich, dann ne linkskurvenkombi ins ziel. einer online hat die fullspeed geschafft, ich schaff es am schluss nicht... 

Leg your spreads: PF, überschlag, rennen geht in umgekehrter richtung los, links über ne platform, dann ein jump, dann links für nen simplen weg (u-turn und nur kurven) oder rechts für nen leckerbissen  : bremsen, uturn, dann mittig wieder losfahren - man jumpt mit einer drehung um die iegene ahcse GENAU in eine kurvenkombi und kann einfahc fllspeed weiterfahren. linkskurve, platform, hart rechts nach nem checkpoint, kurz "motor aus", kleiner jump, dann die gleiche röhre, in der man den "leckerbissen" machte, aber: sideloop links raus, zielkurve mit endloop.

No pain no game: fullspeedstrecke mit kurven, die man bei fullspeed wirklich gut treffen muss, ein paar loops, wallrides, und ein weiter sprung ins ziel leicht rechts. anfangs ne kurze PF-sequenz

Paranoia: PF für ca. 9sek, erst nach dem "ring"-checkpint geht's los. lange linkskurve, jump leicht links zwischen zwei gebäuden durch genau in einen wallride, danach dann... ach, fahr einfach 


ps: kann sein, dass die strecken unterschiedliche nicknames haben


----------



## Weird_Sheep (7. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 05.02.2009 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 05.02.2009 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war ja noch harmlos mit dem Pressforward. Was nur komisch war, mein TMUF musste erst jedes Mal die Schatten berechnen, was doch ein paar Minütchen gedauert hat.


----------



## Kreon (7. Februar 2009)

Die strecken sind dir als Amateur-bauer wirklich gut gelungen. Allerdings für meinen Geschmack etwas zu lang. Daran sind u. a. auch die PF-Passagen schuld. 

Manche Strecken musste ich recht oft neu starten, um überhaupt mal ins Ziel zu kommen (bin kein Anfänger, aber eher Dirt-Spezialist) und dann wird man am Anfang jedes mal 5 bis (gefühlte) 15 Sekunden während der PF-Szene zum zuschauen verdammt. Das finde ich einfach ermüdend.
Ist aber für mich ein generelles Problem bei PF!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2009)

Kreon am 07.02.2009 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die strecken sind dir als Amateur-bauer wirklich gut gelungen. Allerdings für meinen Geschmack etwas zu lang. Daran sind u. a. auch die PF-Passagen schuld.
> 
> Manche Strecken musste ich recht oft neu starten, um überhaupt mal ins Ziel zu kommen (bin kein Anfänger, aber eher Dirt-Spezialist) und dann wird man am Anfang jedes mal 5 bis (gefühlte) 15 Sekunden während der PF-Szene zum zuschauen verdammt. Das finde ich einfach ermüdend.
> Ist aber für mich ein generelles Problem bei PF!



jo, das is klar - ich versuch WENN dann das PF auf 5-6 sek zu beschränken. 

manchmal isses ja auch so, dass man kurz vor ende des PF durch ein kurzes antippen oder ausrichten der lenkung sich ein paar zehntel sekunden sichern kann - das is ja dann auch schon ne "kunst" 

ich versuche, die strecken fair zu machen, dass man selbst mit crash zumindest ankommt. dass man für ne GUTE zeit nicht nach 3-4 versuchen schon dabei is, das is für das von mit angezielte niveau an sich selbstverständlich   top 100.000 bei stadium sollten da keine probleme haben, in 4-5min runden zumindest eine rel. gute runde zu schaffen. ich hatte heute online ne map, die war echt unverschämt, da musste man bei einer gesamtlänge von c.a. 45sek die ersten 70% der strecke maximal 1/10 sek schlechter fahren als die top-fahrer, damit man die sprünge und wallrides überhaupt übesteht! so ws kotzt mich an, da hab ich mit mühe und not bei 6min eventtime EINE runde geschafft... 

wegen der gesamtlänge, naja, da muss ich dir widersprechen: so 40-60sek find ich da besser. denn es gibt speedstrecken, die schon nach 30sek zu ende sind. das finde ich dann ZU kurz. da hat man oft auch gelegenheitsfahrer, die trotzdem "nur" 10 hunderstel rückstand haben. erst ab 45-55sek kommen bei multiplayer dann wirklich die skills zum tragen, weil man KONSTANT über ne längere strecke fehlerfrei fahren muss, so dass es wirklich unterschiedliche zeiten gibt. 

und "lass PF weg, dann sind die nur 30-35sek lang" gilt nicht als argument, da oft erst durch PF der grundspeed da is 


ps: wir können ja mal ne mini-LAN machen, wie wärs?


----------



## Kreon (8. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 08.02.2009 03:17 schrieb:
			
		

> wegen der gesamtlänge, naja, da muss ich dir widersprechen: so 40-60sek find ich da besser. denn es gibt speedstrecken, die schon nach 30sek zu ende sind. das finde ich dann ZU kurz. da hat man oft auch gelegenheitsfahrer, die trotzdem "nur" 10 hunderstel rückstand haben. erst ab 45-55sek kommen bei multiplayer dann wirklich die skills zum tragen, weil man KONSTANT über ne längere strecke fehlerfrei fahren muss, so dass es wirklich unterschiedliche zeiten gibt.
> 
> ps: wir können ja mal ne mini-LAN machen, wie wärs?



zur Gesamtlänge: kann sein, dass ich mich da bei deinen Strecken vertan habe. Hatte Zeiten von 1 Min und mehr im Kopf. DAS ist für mich zu lang. Wohingegen 45-60 Sekunden einen guten Kompromiss darstellen.

Vielleicht lags auch daran, dass ich bei deinen Strecken erst nach 1:30 im Ziel war 
 

Wie gesagt, bin fast ausschließlich auf Dirt-Stecken unterwegs. Die Rentner Reloaded Server (Dirty Fun, Dirty Pro Fun I&II) sind die besten.


----------



## ziegenbock (8. Februar 2009)

ich spiele seit ein paar tagen nur noch auf einem server, wo man reale rennstrecken nachgebaut hat. da muß man 5 runden am stück fahren und mit zurücksetzen und rennen neu starten gibts da nichts. in japan ist es sogar am regnen, da sieht man nix mehr.

natürlich gibt es auf diesen strecken keine sprünge, loopings, freie fahrt abschnitte und sowas, aber mittlerweile macht mir das mehr spaß als die anderen strecken.

der server heißt real f1 racing, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort.


----------



## Kreon (8. Februar 2009)

ziegenbock am 08.02.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> der server heißt real f1 racing, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort.



ich hab allgemein ein Problem mit Strecken im "Runden" Modus. Es wird mir zwar immer die Zwischenzeit und die Zeit zum Vordermann angezeigt, aber nie die Abstände nach hinten. Ist das normal?

Und 2.:
wieso ruckeln die Gegner eigentlich immer so sehr über die Strecke (lags?). Bei CS sieht man die Gegner ja auch nicht im Boden versinken. 
Teilweise springen die Autos auch von einem Platz zum nächsten, als ob ihre Position nur ein paar mal pro Sekunde abgefragt wird. Äußerst unschön anzuschauen. Das ist übrigens auf allen Strecken und servern so. Mein Ping liegt bei 60. Damit lässt sich sogar CS spielen, aber wieso  nicht TM?


----------



## Succer (8. Februar 2009)

Könnte auch an deren Internetverbindung liegen, wenn das aber bei allen is, ist das eher unwahrscheinlich denke ich


----------



## ziegenbock (8. Februar 2009)

Kreon am 08.02.2009 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab allgemein ein Problem mit Strecken im "Runden" Modus. Es wird mir zwar immer die Zwischenzeit und die Zeit zum Vordermann angezeigt, aber nie die Abstände nach hinten. Ist das normal?



ja, leider. das nervt mich auch manchmal.


> Und 2.:
> wieso ruckeln die Gegner eigentlich immer so sehr über die Strecke (lags?). Bei CS sieht man die Gegner ja auch nicht im Boden versinken.
> Teilweise springen die Autos auch von einem Platz zum nächsten, als ob ihre Position nur ein paar mal pro Sekunde abgefragt wird. Äußerst unschön anzuschauen. Das ist übrigens auf allen Strecken und servern so. Mein Ping liegt bei 60. Damit lässt sich sogar CS spielen, aber wieso  nicht TM?



liegt viellicht an den servern. bei mir springen die autos auch meistens rum. wenn es einen total stört, muß man halt die anderen autos abschalten.


----------



## Kreon (8. Februar 2009)

ziegenbock am 08.02.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> liegt viellicht an den servern. bei mir springen die autos auch meistens rum. wenn es einen total stört, muß man halt die anderen autos abschalten.



ja ne, is klar. Mich stört es halt einfach, wenn ich die Gegner aktiviert habe, um nen direkten Vergleich zu haben. Und dann bin ich bei einem Checkpoint 1. (kein anderes Auto wird vor mir auf der stecke angezeigt), aber bei den checkpoint zeiten liege ich dann nur auf platz 4, weil die Gegner eben nicht synchron angezeigt werden. 
Da freut man sich dann immer schon zu früh


----------



## Succer (8. Februar 2009)

ziegenbock am 08.02.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> liegt viellicht an den servern. bei mir springen die autos auch meistens rum. wenn es einen total stört, muß man halt die anderen autos abschalten.


Ich hab die anderen Autos meistens ohnehin ausgeschaltet, es macht zwar nicht ganz so viel spaß, aber man fährt deutlich bessere zeiten, weil man sich einfach besser konzentrieren kann!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (8. Februar 2009)

Kreon am 08.02.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 08.02.2009 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn alle Gegner ruckeln, dann solltest du mal einen Blick auf deine Firewall werfen. Vermutlich steht die dir im Weg.
Ich spiel häufig auf den United Server und da sind gut und gerne schon mal 50 Autos unterwegs und den Großteil seh ich flüssig ungefähr den korrekten Streckenverlauf fahren.
Bei der Menge an Fahrern sind aber auch immer ein paar Ruckelnde dabei, die scheinbar Internet per Brieftaube haben. 



			
				Succer am 08.02.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 08.02.2009 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man sieht aber dank der Gegner manchmal auch einfacher eine Gefahrenstelle, weil grad ein Auto vor einem von der Strecke purzelt, oder aber man sieht die anderen Abkürzungen fahren, die man in den 5 Minuten pro Runde nie gefunden hätte.


----------



## Kreon (8. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 08.02.2009 03:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: wir können ja mal ne mini-LAN machen, wie wärs?



es müssten aber auf jeden Fall ein paar Dirt Strecken mit dabei sein


----------



## Succer (8. Februar 2009)

Kreon am 08.02.2009 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 08.02.2009 03:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das ganze nicht Nations-beschränkt ist, bin ich dabei...


----------



## Kreon (5. Dezember 2009)

Bei ungefähr jedem 10. Start des Spiels ist die Grafik bei mir schwarz-weiß, das Interface aber bunt.
 Das ganze geht jetzt schon über mehrere Monate und somit auch schon mehrere Versionen des Grafiktreibers.

 Kennt sich damit jemand aus?

www.bilder-space.de/show.php


----------



## ziegenbock (5. Dezember 2009)

Kreon schrieb:


> Bei ungefähr jedem 10. Start des Spiels ist die Grafik bei mir schwarz-weiß, das Interface aber bunt.
> Das ganze geht jetzt schon über mehrere Monate und somit auch schon mehrere Versionen des Grafiktreibers.
> 
> Kennt sich damit jemand aus?
> ...


 ist das nur online so, oder auch offline? könnte am server liegen. ich bin mal auf einem formel 1 server gefahren, da begann irgendwann das bild zu wackeln (von rechts nach links und zurück). das war ein zeichen, die reifen zu wechslen (einfach in die boxengasse fahren). vielleicht ist das ja hier auch so gewollt.


----------



## Kreon (5. Dezember 2009)

nein, es ist definitiv kein "feature". Bin immer auf den gleichen Servern unterwegs und nach einem Neustart des Spiels und eines Wiedereinstiegs in der selben Runde, habe ich wieder Farbe.

 Offline ist es mir noch nie aufgefallen, bin ich aber auch zu selten unterwegs.


----------



## XEP-624 (5. Dezember 2009)

hatte mal das Problem dass im intro veränderte Farben nicht wieder zurückgesetzt worden und ich immer das Spiel neu starten musste. kann aber leider nicht sagen wie ich das wegbekommen hab, irgendwann hats einfach aufgehört. 

 Hast du alle hotfixes installiert?


----------



## Kreon (5. Dezember 2009)

Naja, um online spielen zu können überprüft das Spiel imho ja automatisch, ob es up to date ist.
 Erst vor ein paar Wochen gab es ja das große StarTrack-Update.

 Aber wie gesagt tritt der Fehler schon seit gut nem Jahr auf.


----------



## XEP-624 (5. Dezember 2009)

Nein, bei den Hotfixes informiert es leider nicht. müsstest mal googlen 

 //Edith: Sehe gerade dass alle optionalen hotfixes mit in dem track drin sind, seit dem ist wohl keins mehr erschienen schätze ich


----------

